# Don't sweat 802.11ac Wi-Fi - because 802.11ad will knock your socks off



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> While the Wi-Fi world is rightly abuzz over the rapidly approaching large-scale deployment of the new 802.11ac standard, experts at an Interop NY panel said today that the 802.11ad standard is likely to be even more transformative.
> 
> "802.11ac is an extension for pure mainstream Wi-Fi," said Sean Coffey, Realtek's director of standards and business development. "It's evolutionary. ... You're not going to see dramatically new use cases."
> 
> ...


Here


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Like! I am all for getting away from the standard 2.4GHz and 5GHz we are on now!


----------

